
All new mobile phones in India will have a panic button for women’s safety - baldfat
http://mashable.com/2016/04/26/india-mobile-phones-panic-button/#0w56Op6Rriq4
======
baldfat
Would be nice if it would record audio and video and send directly to the
cloud for police to know what is happening in real time.

I see Drones killer app would be for women who job or walk alone. If you could
have a drone record what is happening and people would know they would
recorded if they violated a woman it would drastically lower crime against
women.

~~~
vinay427
That makes a lot of sense as a smartphone app, but probably not as a
requirement considering many featurephones may not have usable data
connections.

